# MacBook startup problem



## imacpanther (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a Macbook 1.8Mhz, inter core duo 2, 13", 80Gb HD and the problem that i have is that at startup there is a question mark folder (i know it means that the system folder of my HD could not be found), i alredy tried everythng from resteting the RAM parameters passing by the secure mode, user mode, verbose mode, and nothing happends, i tried also the CD  harware test (from de cd 1 that came with my MB) but as i have Mac OS X Leopard does not work and the utilitiy Disk from the Mac OS Leopard install disk too. So please tell me if there's any solution apart of taking it to the apple guys (if there is any of course) thanks for your help!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like the hard drive might have gone belly up. To test this can you boot into Single User mode and run fsck -yf on it. to do this follow these suggestions;

1. Boot into Single User mode.
2. Type: fsck -yf (this is file system check -force the word yes at every fix question)
3. Wait for it to work. If it reports errors, run the command again and again until no more errors show.
4. Type: reboot

If fsck -fy can't fix the disk, get a new hard disk! Replacing the hard disk in a MacBook is really simple. See how simple it is in this video.


----------



## imacpanther (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks satcomer, but i already tried and it does not want to restart on that mode, and that is why i cannot anything to get into the computer, i want to know if you know another way to get into de HD (thanks for the video i'll try that too) and by the way what kind of HD you recommend me for my Macbook and a MacBook pro 17" 2,33. and the last Q can i use a HD from a 17" MacBook pro and put it into a MacBook pro of 15"? I know i'm a null on that but i'm warming up sorry to bother you :-(


----------



## rfs07 (May 4, 2008)

The same thing happenned to me guys. I have a macbook 13". I tried tried to load through verbose mode or single mode but nothing. It cant see the hard disk. I also had run the hardware test from the Install CD1 by pressing d on startup. it worked fine and gave positive results.

NB: I had windows XP installed on the hard disk and it is not loading also.

Pls Help


----------

